# What do i have to bring when snowboarding



## hoodrat (Mar 22, 2012)

Gloves....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Are you renting equipment?


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Are you renting equipment?


ya i am renting a board,bindings and some boots.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

AntiLame said:


> ya i am renting a board,bindings and a board


2 boards? Seems nice :thumbsup::huh:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Helmet or a beanie, goggles, coat, gloves or mittens, pants, and try to wear long socks and besides that the rest is just extras. Try to wear base layer but DO NOT wear sweats or any other bulky thing like that wear a lighter thing like under armour shirts, Coldgear if you have any. If you don't have any of those don't worry about it, I didn't have one my first time. :laugh:


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

Backcountry said:


> 2 boards? Seems nice :thumbsup::huh:


opps i made a typo i meant boots


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Troll:thumbsdown:


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Some good quality ski socks, having sweaty/wet feet all day sucks


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Padded shorts and knee pads are a great idea if you can borrow or rent them.


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

seant46 said:


> Troll:thumbsdown:


how? I'm just asking a question.I have my main forum too troll


----------



## NorthCoastRider (Nov 19, 2012)

+1

Definately socks that go past the top of a snowboard boot.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sunscreen and chapstick if it's going to be sunny, or something to cover your face if it's going to be really cold.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

+1 on the above.

Also I always bring a flapjack or something to snack on. And a hip flask with a nice single malt for the lift


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Helmet (you can rent)
Goggles
minimum 2 Pairs of Gloves
Long Socks
Tuque
Some sort of Base Layer (top and bottoms) (long johns, Under Armor, etc)
Spare clothes in case you get wet.

When I went out for my first day I found I ended up with soaked gloves and I got snow down my back a few times when wiping out. I was glad I had spare gloves and a change of clothes to switch up at lunch time.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

All you'll need are a few good hits of acid, with any luck you'll hallucinate that your actually on a real mountain and not anywhere near Manitoba. Good luck troll


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

seant46 said:


> Troll:thumbsdown:





TorpedoVegas said:


> All you'll need are a few good hits of acid, with any luck you'll hallucinate that your actually on a real mountain and not anywhere near Manitoba. Good luck troll


Not sure why you guys think this guy is trolling? He asked simple question in the proper forum, yeah it's a noob question, but it is info all noobs need to get the most of their first time out. If ya ask me it's you 2 who are trolling :dunno:


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm just bugging him... I saw another post from him the other day that seemed pretty fake so I'm not completely convinced yet that he's not a troll. I think the user name AntiLame and the avatar doesn't help sell me on him being a real person....but who knows.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I hear ya...I would totally accept Christ for a ps2


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> All you'll need are a few good hits of acid, with any luck you'll hallucinate that your actually on a real mountain and not anywhere near Manitoba. Good luck troll





TorpedoVegas said:


> I'm just bugging him... I saw another post from him the other day that seemed pretty fake so I'm not completely convinced yet that he's not a troll. I think the user name AntiLame and the avatar doesn't help sell me on him being a real person....but who knows.





JeffreyCH said:


> Not sure why you guys think this guy is trolling? He asked simple question in the proper forum, yeah it's a noob question, but it is info all noobs need to get the most of their first time out. If ya ask me it's you 2 who are trolling :dunno:


Torpedo, he's a kid. Guess you missed that post.

And he's asking perfectly (intelligent, actually) legitimate questions, as JeffreyCH pointed out. 

If only people twice his age had the foresight to ask a question about how to be prepared, they wouldn't be all gloveless, soaked, cold, and miserable their first time out.

I enjoy seeing the posts by kids like AntiLame and Backcountry. Their contributions have been refreshing. 

But I am a bit biased (and probably have my back up about it) because I have a nephew their age whom I adore.

Anyway. AntiLame, have fun out there! Welcome. 
And, I thought your avatar was funny.


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

TorpedoVegas said:


> I'm just bugging him... I saw another post from him the other day that seemed pretty fake so I'm not completely convinced yet that he's not a troll. I think the user name AntiLame and the avatar doesn't help sell me on him being a real person....but who knows.


i wouldn't troll on this forum.most people on this forum seem nice.once i get to know you guys i might troll but i have the odd future forum to do that.


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for the advice going to pack and buy tomorrow and go shred on sunday!:rock:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

AntiLame said:


> Thanks guys for the advice going to pack and buy tomorrow and go shred on sunday!:rock:


Hope you have fun! I'm going up for my 5th or 6th time tomorrow! :wavetowel2:

And good luck. It may be frusterating in the beginning but it gets real fun!


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Torpedo, he's a kid. Guess you missed that post.
> 
> And he's asking perfectly (intelligent, actually) legitimate questions, as JeffreyCH pointed out.
> 
> ...


:bestpost:wow.you actually defended me.you're one of the nicest person I've met on the internet.Thanks for that.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

AntiLame said:


> :bestpost:wow.you actually defended me.you're one of the nicest person I've met on the internet.Thanks for that.


Me too :eusa_clap:


----------



## AntiLame (Dec 27, 2012)

Backcountry said:


> Me too :eusa_clap:


I almost forgot about you.you have really help full with all the questions i have been asking:bowdown:


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

Everything important has pretty much been said!
But REMEMBER TO TUCK IN YOUR SHIRT
Two days ago was my 5th or 6th time boarding and first this season but for some reason I completely forgot...
Haha I completely wiped out on a black diamond and snow shot up my back :dizzy: Felt like I was on fire for a few minutes


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

AntiLame said:


> :bestpost:wow.you actually defended me.you're one of the nicest person I've met on the internet.Thanks for that.





Backcountry said:


> Me too :eusa_clap:


Haha, aw.. thank you for your kind words and you're welcome! JeffreyCH defended you first, AntiLame; I just backed him up.
There are a lot of nice people here. Some can be prickly at first, but it usually takes a while for everyone to get to know new members. 

I hope you'll post back about your first day. It would be helpful to know what my nephew can expect. He's going to be 12 at the end of Jan. I planned on getting him out last year, but the season was terrible! (I posted about it here last season and everyone was super helpful, but having the perspective of kids his age would really help!) 

I hope you have so much fun tomorrow

Backcountry: I've noticed your posts and much of what you've said so far has been helpful! Things I can keep in mind for when I take my nephew riding. I especially liked when you said it can be frustrating at first but gets real fun:thumbsup: 

And I like your avatar, too! (Who doesn't like cats?!)

Hope you both stick around here on the forum.

Have fun!


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Hope you both stick around here on the forum.
> 
> Have fun!


Yeah, I was just thinking about getting a lifetime membership because I have a 10$ Visa gift card from Christmas! Actually at my house practicing boxes at my house on my skate deck for whenever I get up riding again I'll try out small jumps and boxes, I'm excited! :yahoo:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> Yeah, I was just thinking about getting a lifetime membership because I have a 10$ Visa gift card from Christmas! Actually at my house practicing boxes at my house on my skate deck for whenever I get up riding again I'll try out small jumps and boxes, I'm excited! :yahoo:


Nice! All that practice will help you progress even more! Keep it going:thumbsup:

(Hint: You can be a member on here forever without the lifetime membership. All that does from what I understand is block the ads from coming up. You're young - put that $10 towards something you really want or need. If you really want the lifetime membership here, then go for it)


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Nice! All that practice will help you progress even more! Keep it going:thumbsup:
> 
> (Hint: You can be a member on here forever without the lifetime membership. All that does from what I understand is block the ads from coming up. You're young - put that $10 towards something you really want or need. If you really want the lifetime membership here, then go for it)


The only thing I want right now is 69 dollars for something to improve my snowboard skills but I can't combine my gift cards to 69 so I just got lifetime!

See look my new shiny "LIFETIME" badge! :yahoo::3tens::tongue4::wavetowel2:


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice! :yahoo:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The one big thing that I didn't see said here was to avoid wearing anything cotton. Socks and glove being the most important. Merino wool is best but 100% synthetic is fine. 

Cotton is a from a plant and will hold water. Once wet, it looses all insulation ability and will stay wet. Synthetics will let water evaporate faster. Merino wool still insulates while wet and releases water fast.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

john doe said:


> The one big thing that I didn't see said here was to avoid wearing anything cotton. Socks and glove being the most important. Merino wool is best but 100% synthetic is fine.
> 
> Cotton is a from a plant and will hold water. Once wet, it looses all insulation ability and will stay wet. Synthetics will let water evaporate faster. Merino wool still insulates while wet and releases water fast.


Yeah, I missed that. Thanks for picking up on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Backcountry said:


> The only thing I want right now is 69 dollars for something to improve my snowboard skills but I can't combine my gift cards to 69 so I just got lifetime!
> 
> See look my new shiny "LIFETIME" badge! :yahoo::3tens::tongue4::wavetowel2:


Ahaha! Nice!


I will miss seeing that cat's face, though! :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

aloutris said:


> Everything important has pretty much been said!
> But REMEMBER TO TUCK IN YOUR SHIRT
> Two days ago was my 5th or 6th time boarding and first this season but for some reason I completely forgot...
> Haha I completely wiped out on a black diamond and snow shot up my back :dizzy: Felt like I was on fire for a few minutes


It's not just tucking in your shirts or sweaters

It's the way you tuck in your shirts & sweaters.

Tuck your undershirt under your your first layer pants, then your next layer over that but under your snow pants.

Sounds confusing reading it back, but basically layer the way you tuck in. 

I'm anal about it, that's just the way it has to be with me. One of my buddies always bugs me that it takes me so long to get ready.
It doesn't seem long to me, that's just how long it takes

I usually bug him later in the day when his ass crack is hangin' out & he has ice crust attached to his sweater:laugh:

TT


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I just attach the powder skirt of my jacket to my pants and never worry about it.


----------

